# Con Yaegers Quick Cure Salt



## donr (Nov 26, 2012)

Local butcher has been having problems getting Tenderquick, but he did have Con Yaegers Quick cure salt.  Sugar, Salt & 0.65% Sodium Nitrite.  No Sodium Nitrate.  Package says it can be substituted in any recipe for TQ.  What do you guy's think?  It was my understanding that Nitrite was for "Instant" cures like bacon, and Nitrate was for slow cures like dry cured sausage & the like.  

I was planning on making Bearcarver's dried beef and some form of bacon.

The directions say to use xxLBS of salts per 100 lbs of ground meat.  I didn't think it mattered if the meat was ground or not.  Does it?

Thanks Don


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 26, 2012)

The formula isn't the same as MTQ.
They shouldn't be telling people that it can be used the same.



donr said:


> The directions say to use xxLBS of salts per 100 lbs of ground meat.



How much does it say to use?

~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you have a gram scale?

The amount to use to supply 156ppm of nitrite when applied dry is 24 grams per kilo (1000 grams) meat or 10.9 grams per pound of meat
That's a safe amount for ground meat or bacon, you can also use that amount in Bearcarver's Dry Beef recipe (nitrate isn't necessary in that recipe)

24x.0065=0.156
0.156x1000000=156000
156000/1000=156


~Martin


----------



## donr (Nov 26, 2012)

Couldn't remember and I was at work.  It is 2-3 lbs per 100 lbs ground meat.  .65% Sodium Nitrite in the mix.  I scale that goes to grams so weighing out what I really need isn't a problem.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 26, 2012)

The upper limit of what they list is over the safe amount for ground meat, and isn't necessary for the other things you've mentioned that you intend to make. 

The correct amount to provide 156ppm nitrite when applied dry is 2.4 lbs. (2 pounds, 6.4 ounces.) of mix per 100 lbs. of meat.

HTH


~Martin


----------

